# UCLA MFA for screenwriting



## Celine (Aug 4, 2012)

Do they require a film treatment for this application.


----------



## Dc1 (Aug 14, 2012)

nope. should have all the required fields on the UCLA website. statement of purpose. 3 recommendations. writing samples. Transcripts. No GRE. Application. Online Application. It's pretty painless


----------

